# Anybody work in Faslane?



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Afternoon all,

After recently moving back to work at Faslane, I've seen a couple of cars that I think might belong to people on here! Since I also live on base durin ng the week, I was wondering if anyone knows the whereabouts of an outside tap or hose where I could wash my car. 

Many thanks 

James


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------

